# The Dichotomy of Immodium!



## ben_miller (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi.Does anyone else have a fundamental problem with the way Immodium helps IBS-D? I have!







I should say that I am IBS-D, with the major problem being urgency brought on by anxiety at (specifically) not being able to find a loo in time.When I take Immodium, I want it to act quickly: say in 2 minutes! Now, i know this isn't possible, but I would have thought perhaps 30 minutes would be reasonable?For me, Immodium takes around 24 hours before it starts doing anything. Fine, you say, then take it 24 hours before a journey or other tricky event. Well, on rare occasions I do. The reason I don't take them every day is that I don't want to be bunged up all the time. When I know that I haven't been at all for 3 days, my anxiety is worse when I have to go out since I know there is so much waiting there to come out!







Also, say I take a pill (or 2) 24 hours in advance... When I get up the next day I really want to evacuate as much turd as possible. It makes me feel better. However, I often can't as my Immodium has started kicking in! Then, 3 days later, suppose I have some other stressful event - I can still barely go to the loo but I'm majorally anxious because I know I have a lot inside me that would really like to to get out some point... I suppose I am trying to say that the point at which I am coming down off the Immodium induces more anxiety than it helped in the first place.







What I really want is a tablet I can take which acts like Immodium but taking about 5-10 minutes to start and lasting for about 2 hours.My main point after all that blathering is that if your IBS is based largely on anxiety, Immodium is a double-edged sword, and one that I, for one, can't really use.I'd be interested to hear of other peoples' thoughts on this... Perhaps everyone who swears by Immodium would like to put the boot in!? But I'm interested how people deal with that Immodium comedown and the inevitable need to poo sooner or later!


----------



## AliceThomas (May 16, 2001)

I have been on 3 calciums a day for about 4 months and I also take 1 immodium every morning. The calcium has helped my anxiety quite a bit, because mine is caused by anxiety mainly. I still have a bm at least every other day, even with taking 1 immodium, and with the calcium, my bms are very firm. I haven't had diahrea for a long time. I still get anxious & have anxiety at times, but the calcium is slowly getting rid of that. I think my brain is starting to have more confidence in going out and doing more things. Have you tried the calcium?


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I have the same issues with immodium. It blocks you up for days, which is nice in a way, but bad because you don't know when it's coming or how much is coming. However, you know it's coming and the anxiety that brings is terrible. I know exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## ben_miller (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks Peony. I'm glad that someone can identify with what I'm saying. You said it so much more succintly than me!








I find that I very rarely use Immodium because I don't want to deal with the after-effects in a few days time and because I usually need relief NOW, and Immodium just can't do that (for me).


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow, I can't believe this thread popped up now. My son just had a bout of diarreah (sp?), which has never happened. He took immodium and now, 3 days later he's having a problem with feeling like he has to go and can't and more pain than usual. How long does it take for the effects to wear off? and What DO you take for quick relief? Thanks.


----------



## ben_miller (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi. Yeah, that sounds similar to what I get after taking immodium. I don't get that much pain, but a definite feeling of fullness.In answer to your questions though, JackieGian, I can only comment on my reactions to Immodium. I never take more than one, and then it starts working about 16-24 hours later and lasts for around 48 hours. I'm not sure what would happen if I took 2 or more, but I'm reluctant to give it a go.As for quick relief, I haven't found any medication that helps for that. The only thing I can do is get to that toilet and purge!







Having said that, I find that I can accept Codeine Phosphate tablets (15mg, my doctor said they MIGHT help with urgency/diarrhea) more easily. I can take one of these in a evening and it helps me for most of the next day and not much beyond that. Not ideal, but I prefer it to Immodium.Hope that might be of some help.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Try taking the Imodium in capsule form instead of tablet. I think it desolves into your system much faster. I get mine through my doctor $15 a bottle. It is under the name Lperamide not Imodium when done under the counter.


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi cricket! I thought I was the only person with the Imodium dilema.I (unfotunately) have to stick with Imod. because it is the only thing that helps my D. On the third day following taking it I don`t dare go anywhere.


----------

